# 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012



## xbxmxnn (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,

am 28. Januar wollen wir einen kleinen 'inoffiziellen' Brandungscup primär für Multirollenangler veranstalten, Treffen ist um 13:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Mittelstrand bei Schönberg / Kalifornien / Brasilien (die an der Ostsee, nicht die in Südamerika - für die nicht ganz so Ortskundigen #6 ). Die Teilnahme kostet 5,-€, die Startgelder werden nachher unter den erfolgreichsten Anglern aufgeteilt, wobei die beiden längsten Fische in die Wertung eingehen. Nach dem Angeln zaubert Organisator Jan Hinz auf dem Parkplatz eine Kleinigkeit zu Essen!

Wichtig: Es wird mit zwei Ruten geangelt, von denen mindestens eine mit Multirolle gefischt werden muss!

Wer also mitmachen möchte bzw.Interesse hat, melde sich gerne bei Jan Hinz oder auch bei mir, ich leite dann weiter!


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Wie lange würde der Cup gehen?


----------



## Fietzer (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

bin dabei


----------



## xbxmxnn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Bist auch schon fest eingeplant Fietzer! 

Geplant ist, dass der Cup bis acht oder neun Uhr geht, aber das wird wetter- und lustabhängig gemacht, nehme ich an - wieso, kannst Du nicht so lange? Dann machen wir einfach nur bis acht!

Und wer das mal ausprobieren möchte, aber keine Multirolle oder passende Rute hat, kann gerne (möglichst vorher!  ) bescheid sagen, wir haben bestimmt welche da, die wir verleihen können!


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Danke, Multirollen habe ich auch  Und Zeit werde ich mir nehmen. Habe zum Glück Schule ..
Wattwürmer bestellt ihr oder selber kaufen?


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Eine Frage habe ich noch, ich habe noch nie mit einer Multi Brandungsangeln gemacht, ist das schwere als mit der normalen?


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*



Abumann schrieb:


> Und wer das mal ausprobieren möchte, aber keine Multirolle oder passende Rute hat, kann gerne (möglichst vorher!  ) bescheid sagen, wir haben bestimmt welche da, die wir verleihen können!



Warte immer noch auf dich das du vorbei kommst mit der Rolle :m

Wenn das Wetter noch hält komme ich gerne mal vorbei und versuche es mal mit ner Multi falls mir einer eine leiht. 
Hab letzten die von Rute Karlchen gesehen und war einfach nur begeistert. Rute und Rolle sahen richtig toll aus. Gefangen hat er aber trotzdem weniger als ich :m

Hoffe das Karl auch Zeit hat und mich dann mal werfen läßt. 
Stand zwar neben ihn aber traute mich noch nicht so richtig ran an die Sache mit den Multis.


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hi Klaus, Karl hat gerade ein neues Rutenpärchen, das letzte Modell der Century LD SuperMatch, tolle Stöckchen! Gibt er Dir bestimmt mal zum Testen, er wird auch da sein.

Und Kanaltester, das Werfen mit einer Brandungsmulti ist genau so einfach wie mit einer normalen, nur, dass unsere Brandungsmultis keine Schnurführung haben - ist robuster und wirft weiter; das Aufspulen und Schnurführen mit dem Daumen macht man aber nach dem zweiten Wurf automatisch, nach dem vierten blind.

Und Würmer müsste sich bitte jeder selbst besorgen.

Und schaut mal hier, da schreiben wir derzeit; dreizehn Teilnehmer haben wir schon, einige mehr kommen sicher noch: http://s221258669.online.de/2011/12/30/1-multirollenbrandungscup-2012/


----------



## Boedchen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hmmm wenn ich ne Rute mit Multi hinstelle aber mit der anderen Fische..geht das? |bigeyes
ICH KOMME MIT MULTIS NICHT KLAR.
So gerne ich es auch würde, aber Multi und Boedchen vertragen sich i.wi nicht ^^


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Ach quatsch Boedchen, zeig ich Dir, ist total einfach! Einmal richtig eingestellt, ist so eine Multi narren- und auch boedchensicher!


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Bin dabei... #6


----------



## Kanaltester (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Dann brauche ich die Hilfe auch


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Kriegste...

Und Klaus, Du stehst schon der Liste - hab ich Dich richtig geschrieben?


----------



## Kanaltester (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Gibt es ein Unterscheid zwischen einer normalen Multi und eine für die Brandung?


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Die für die Brandung sind geiler!!! |jump:

Nun, für mich sind brandungsmultirollen normale Multis, ich hab auch nichts anderes - Größe ungefähr wie Abu 5000 bis 6000, möglichst ohne Schnurführung, um weiter werfen zu können, mit einer Wurfkontrolle wie Magnet- oder Zentrifugenbremse (oder viieeel Fingerspitzengefühl und das richtige Öl - das geht!), und dann ist es Geschmackssache; die am weitesten verbreiteten sind wohl die Penn 515 und 525 Mag, die Daiwa 7HT in ihren verschiedenen Varianten, die Abu Ambassadeur Rockets und Mags und neuerdings Rollen wie Okuma Magnetix, Akios, Greys... ich bringe ein paar verschiedene mit, dann kannste mal schauen, ob Deine Multis normale Brandungsmultis sind


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*



Abumann schrieb:


> Kriegste...
> 
> Und Klaus, Du stehst schon der Liste - hab ich Dich richtig geschrieben?



Ja haste #6




> Gibt es ein Unterscheid zwischen einer normalen Multi und eine für die Brandung?



Ja gibt es... aber das kann Dirk dir besser erklären #h


----------



## basslawine (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Top Idee!

Bin dabei, Ok von Mission Control ist erteilt, wenn mir nicht noch die Arbeit dazwischenfunkt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Abumann,

dürfen auch Leuten weit weg von der Küste kommen.

Ich würde gerne mal mit Multis werfen.

Braucht man da auch spezielle Ruten für?

Oder gehen die gleichen Ruten wie mit Stationärrolle?

Falls gewünscht kann ich auf dem Weg von Paderborn auch noch in Gütersloh Boedchen einsammeln.

Gruß aus NRW.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Moin Wiederanfänger,

natürlich dürfen auch Nicht-Einheimische dazu kommen - da sind wir gar nicht so! |rolleyes

Es geht mit normalen Brandungsruten, allerdings ist das in der Regel eher ein Kompromiss - wobei die Low-Rider-Ringe der herkömmlichen Multirollenberingung schon recht nahe kommen, aber ich bringe mal Ruten und Rollen mit, also kein Problem - ich schlage vor, Du bringst einfach eine von Deinen normalen Ruten mit Rollen mit, dazu eine mit Multi von unseren, fertig ausgerüstet Du bist, junger Jedi! (Ich hab über Weihnachten alle sechs Teile Star Wars geschaut...) #y


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Abumann,

möge die Macht mit dir sein |wavey:

Zu den Rollen hätte ich eine Frage.
Ist diese hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Penn-525MAG-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item35b7a00d64

eine Rolle mit der in der Brandung geworfen werden könnte?

Oder welche würde besser passen?

Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk noch kaufen will, bin ich für Tipps dankbar.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf des Treffen.

Der 28.1.2012 steht, oder?

Gruß aus dem weit von der Küste entfernten OWL.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Eine wirklich gute Rolle! Schnell im Einkurbeln, wirft sich sehr gut, starke Bremse - alles gut, und sogar schneller als die meisten Stationärrollen! Wir werden einige davon am Strand haben, kannst Du ganz bestimmt mal ausprobieren, wenn Du magst; und ja, der 28. Januar steht, wobei wir allmählich de Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzen müssen! Du bist aber eingetragen! #6


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Ach ja, Kanaltester, ich hab Dich jetzt in der Liste mit drin, okay? #h


----------



## Kanaltester (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Danke mein richtiger Name ist Tom Lübbers


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Tom Lübbers, sehr erfreut; und es wird mir eine Freude sein, Dich und die anderen, die ich noch nicht kenne, kennenzulernen! #h


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Da ich mein Weihnachtsgeschenk noch kaufen will, bin ich für Tipps dankbar.



Warum wartest du nicht einfach den Cup ab? Gibt auch andere schöne Rollen wie ich sehen konnte. Ich selbst möchte mir auch eine zulegen und will erstmal gucken was da so alles aufn Markt ist. Mit Dirk haben wir da den perfekten Berater 
Also lieber Achim nicht so ungeduldig #h

Kommt ihr schon einen Tag früher?? Wenn ja bin ich dabei... Wetter ist ja *noch* klasse für die Brandung.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Klaus,

wer ist noch mal die Geduld in Person?

Bestimmt nicht ich.

Habe aber mit Dirk schon das Thema angeschnitten.

Elmar kommt auch mit.

Und der will doch noch unbedingt ein paar ordentliche Ruten und Rollen haben.

Ich selber bin auch nicht abgeneigt.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich die Paul Kerry das erste ( leider, leider erst dann ) werfen.

Bin ja sowas von gespannt auf die überlangen Schätzchen.

Mit vorher anreisen wäre klasse.

Ich gebe aber noch 600km von der Küste entfernt am Freitag einen Kurs.

Das wird ne ganz schöne Fahrerei.

Aber es lohnt sich.

Freue mich, dich und die anderen ( wieder ) zu sehen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## basslawine (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*



Kanaltester schrieb:


> Wattwürmer bestellt ihr oder selber kaufen?



Moin,

könnten wir versuchen ne wattwurmsammelbestellung vor Ort zu organisieren, ich müsste sonst erst mal von Lüneburg nach Hamburg rein juckeln, was meinem Zeitplan das Genick brechen könnte.

Falls wer noch ne Leihrute und Rolle braucht, biete ich mich ggf. gerne an, Ruten und Rollen ausreichend vorhanden. Muss nur vorher wissen, was ich mitnehmen soll. Bei Interesse kurze Pm zwecks Absprache.

gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

Wir kommen aus der Nähe von Paserborn rauf in den Norden.

Hatten geplant morgens noch mal in Kaltekirchen nach " unbedingt nötigen" zu schauen.

Falls es keine bessere Lösung für die Würmer gibt, können wir versuchen die ja von Moritz mit zu bringen.

Falls jemand möchte, kann er ja ne PN schicken.

Schönen Abend noch.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SEAPOINT (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Abumann
Wollte fragen ob  noch  ein Platz  für mich zum 1.Multirollen-Brandungscup frei ist.
Multirollen Habe ich ,Ruten auch , hätte spass dran und würde mich freuen mit machen zu dürfen. wenn das wetter hält  komme ich gerne(schnee und eis) ,da ich 400km anfahrt hätte.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo,Seapoint,

es sieht ja so aus, als ob ja einige aus dem Großraum OWL kommen.

Da kann man ja fast einen Bus chartern.

Sehen uns an der Küste.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kerasounta (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

OWL ist das heimliche Brandungsmekka #6

wenn wir hier Küste hätten.... würde der Strand auch im Winter voll

werden.... :m:g


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Moin Seapoint,

klar, wir haben noch ein Plätzchen für Dich; schau hier: http://s221258669.online.de/2011/12/30/1-multirollenbrandungscup-2012/

Schick mir doch mal Deinen Namen, dann trag ich Dich ein (und wenn es dann wetterbedingt nicht klappt, ist das schade, aber kein Beinbruch)

Viele Grüße |wavey: ,


Dirk


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Mal ne Frage an alle, die von weiter weg kommen.

Übernachtet ihr da oben?

Und wenn ja, hat da mal jemand einen Kontakt?

Es scheint in Norddeutschland schwer zu sein, für eine Nacht eine Übernachtung zu bekommen.

Wir wollen ja nichts geschenkt, aber wenn man nur eine Übernachtung braucht, ist es blöd, wenn die Mindestübernachtung bei 3 liegt.

Für Tipps schon mal danke im Voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SEAPOINT (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Abumann
Dank das ich dabei sein darf.
Name: Orlow Fehring
PS: wo bekomme ich den köder in der ecke herr.vieleich habt ihr ne Telefonummer .Kenne mich dort nicht so aus.
Gruß SEAPOINT


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Seapoint,

Wenn du die A7 rauf fährst, kommst du an Kaltenkirchen vorbei.

Da kannst du bei Moritz-Nord.de dir Würmer vorbestellen und dann abholen.

Umweg von der Autobahn hält sich in Grenzen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SEAPOINT (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Wiederanfänger
Moritz -Nord  ist mir bekannt .Wollte aber eigendlich nicht von der Autobahn runter.Gibts nichts vor Ort oder um kreis von 20km ,wo man Köder bekommt.

Gruß
SEAPOINT


----------



## Fietzer (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

es gibt 2 angelläden direkt in kiel. knutzen und großmann´s angeltreff. bei beiden bekommst du wattwürmer auf vorbestellung.
gruß fietzer


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Seapoint,

Ich kann verstehen, dass man bei der Fahrstrecke. ( ich habe noch ein paar km mehr) ungerne Umwege macht, aber ich gehe einfach zu gerne mal bei Moritz rein.

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass du da 2x10 Minuten Umweg hast.

Ansonsten würde ich auch versuchen die Würmer woanders zu kaufen.

Hoffentlich sieht man sich an der Küste .

Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SEAPOINT (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo
Mit Köderbeschafung komm wir der sache schon näher.
Hätte da noch ne frage ,welche windrichtung währe auflandiger wind.Am Mittelstrand.Da ich sonst um Fehmarn rum Angel Kenne ich mich da nicht so aus.Ich kann zwar den Wind nicht beinflussen aber damit ich mir ein bessers Bild machen kann Was mich dort erwahrtet.Währe es schön wenn mir einer  die obtimale wind richtung sagen könnte.(hab schon in internet gesucht aber nichts finden könn).

Gruß
SEAPOINT


----------



## basslawine (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*



SEAPOINT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mit Köderbeschafung komm wir der sache schon näher.
> Hätte da noch ne frage ,welche windrichtung währe auflandiger wind.Am Mittelstrand.Da ich sonst um Fehmarn rum Angel Kenne ich mich da nicht so aus.Ich kann zwar den Wind nicht beinflussen aber damit ich mir ein bessers Bild machen kann Was mich dort erwahrtet.Währe es schön wenn mir einer  die obtimale wind richtung sagen könnte.(hab schon in internet gesucht aber nichts finden könn).
> 
> ...



laut windvorhersage wirds wohl eher ein mässiges Lüftchen von der Seite, 

http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48185

gruss Marco


----------



## Wiederanfänger (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Marco,

Ich bestelle die Würmer morgen früh.

Sage dir dann Bescheid.

Gruß

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Prima, rechtzeitig zum Multirollen-Cup wird es kalt! :g

Aber wird fein; ein paar Würmer für einige Angler bringe ich mit, heißer Tee ist schon eingefroren, damit er morgen früh schnell griffbereit ist, alles gut - und es zählen ja nur die beiden größten Fische, ich muss also nur zwei maßige fangen! |rolleyes

Einen Stapel Multirollen und ein paar passende Ruten haben Jan und ich auch schon eingepackt, es sollte also für jeden was dabei sein, denke ich. 

Also Jungs, bis morgen, ick freu mir! |wavey:


----------



## kerasounta (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Bin morgen auch da als Zuschauer...

mal sehen was Ihr Profis morgen macht :m

Gruß denn


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo an alle,

morgen ist es soweit.

Wird hoffentlich spannend.

Da das Glück ja mit den Dummen ist, rechne ich mit Chancen aus.

Drückt uns die Daumen, dass das Wetter uns gnädig gewillt ist.

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## prime caster 01 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

jo schaun wir ma ich mein bessere verhälnisse gift das nich schön aufgewült wasser gut nin bischen kollt aber das geht schon 

gruss tom ich freu mich schon auf euch komme zufus oder mit fahrad hi


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Sodele, schön wars - vor allem schön kalt, aber trotzdem schön, und nett, endlich ein paar Gesichter den Namen vom Anglerboard zuordnen zu können! #h

Wir trafen uns schon ein wenig vor 13 Uhr am Strand und machten ein paar zaghafte erste Würfe mit der Multirolle; und es sieht bei Jan Hinz so entspannt aus, wenn er wirft, völlig ohne Kraft, und irgendwie trotzdem viel weiter als alle anderen... beeindruckend! Und Ansporn, selbst irgendwann so weit zu werfen! :g

Um 13 Uhr dann begrüßte Jan alle 22 Teilnehmer offiziell; alle, die Rollen brauchten bekamen noch Multis, und wir angelten jeweils möglichst paarweise, ein multierfahrener mit einem nicht so erfahrenen; ich angelte mit Wiederanfänger Achim, der sich selbst eine Penn 525 Mag gekauft hatte (und äußerst zufrieden wirkte! :l ), und von Anfang an kam er gut mit der Rolle und Daiwarute für Multi zurecht; auch hatte Basslawine Marco ein Auge für hübsches Gerät, befand, Achim könne nicht mit einer Multi und einer Stationärrolle angeln, und brachte ihm einfach eine weitere Multirollenkombo, so dass Achim nun mit hübsch passendem Pärchen angeln konnte (Photo folgt)!

Wir angelten in den Buhnen um Kalifornien, Mittelstrand und Brasilien, und der Plan war, von 14:30 bis 20 Uhr zu angeln; der Wind war saukalt und kam von halb rechts, es war wegen der Buhnen kein größeres Problem zu angeln, die meisten Wellen brachen an den Buhnenköpfen. Trotzdem war es den Fischen vielleicht zu kalt, die Fänge hielten sich jedenfalls in Grenzen; die ganz genaue Zahl, wie viele Fische gefangen wurden, habe ich nicht, weil ja nur die jeweils zwei längsten eines Fängers in die Wertung eingingen, aber in der Wertung waren sieben Fänger, wir wissen von 15 maßigen Dorschen, größer 51cm, und einem Butt von 29cm. Preise waren einige von zwei Angelläden gesponserte Sachpreise (eine Daiwa-Brandungsmultirolle, eine Daiwa-Spinnrute, ein Dreibein und ein Filiermesser-Handschuh-Schärfer-Set) sowie die Startgelder komplett umgelegt auf fünf Umschläge, und nebenbei gab es nach dem Angeln gegrillte Bratwürste, die Jan gesponsert hat - ganz vielen Dank dafür!

Ich persönlich finde, es war wirklich ein Erfolg - trotz weniger Fische hat es, so glaube ich, allen richtig Spaß gemacht, und nebenbei sind einige jetzt 'angefixt' auf Multirolle und vielleicht sogar alternative Wurfstile  auf jeden Fall soll das nicht der letzte Cup seiner Art geblieben sein, der nächste ist locker angedacht für den Herbst - in gleichem Stile, also ohne übermäßigen Aufwand, aber mit viel Spaß bei der Sache!


----------



## xbxmxnn (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

So, hier noch Bildchen von Achim Wiederanfänger (der in dem Thermoanzug) und Marco Basslawine (der mit ohne) |supergri


----------



## a.bu (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Moin Dirk,

hätte Euch gerne besucht leider bin ich etwas spät los gekommen, so daß ich erst nach 16 Uhr am Strand  war. Da es zwischen den Buhnen sehr weitläufig ist, hab ich es nur bis Prime Caster? geschafft. Irgend wann versuche ich mich sicher auch mal mit ner Multi, aber nur zum werfen. Mit dem Fangen war ich sehr zufrieden, es waren einige sehr schöne Dorsche dabei(gut das es die Stationärrolle gibt:m).

Gruß Andreas


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

ja der cap war echt gut aber kalt egal ich kann nur sargen das war echt gut ma mit multie zu angeln es waren ja auch welche da die mir das gezeicht haben und ich behersche es jetzt schon priema  habe leider vergessen bilder zu machen ochmano 

egal gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

hi an alle Multicup Angler !

Respekt das Ihr bei der Kälte solange geangelt habt...

ich war nach 15 min. so durchgefroren weil ich nicht vorbereitet auf diesen sibirischen OStwind war..

Klasse das Ihr noch Dorsche gefangen habt...  :m

Das nächste mal wenn ihr zum WERFEN geht...bin ich dabei und werde mal guckn wie der hase läuft..

besondere grüsse an basslawine - abumann -Wiederanfänger 

seid top drauf Jungs 

Gruß Aki


----------



## vierkant (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Tachchen ...

Ich hatte mächtig Spaß und konnte viel klönen.

Nachdem der erste Probewurf mit Multi ein Peitschengeräusch und eine beachtliche Perrücke hervorbrachte, die Halsschlagader kurz vorm Platzen war, hat mich die steife Briese schnell runtergekühlt. Die freundlichen Dittschies :l von nebenan gaben uns daraufhin ein paar Tipps, und siehe da, so doof ist Multiwerfen, also nicht mit, sondern mittels Multi |supergri gar nicht.

Nach dem fünften Mal werfen klappte es ganz gut. Nun muss ich mal gucken wo ich mal so'ne Anfänger Multi herbekomme, um am Ball zu bleiben.

Kurz vor der von den Dittschies :l angekündigte beginnende Fangzeit um 17:30 Uhr gab es dann meinen Butt und ich war zufrieden. Gefangen an der Multi-Kombo, womit ich extra nicht so weit ausgeworfen hatte   , das war echt klasse.

Besten Dank an Jan und Dr. Dirk sowie die Dittschies  :l für den netten Angelabend, die Würstchen und die Unterstützung!

André


----------



## prime caster 01 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

malzeit ja schnack doch ma mit dirk der hat doch son nin onleinshop


gruss tom


----------



## basslawine (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

moinsen,

War eine prima Veranstaltung und endlich habe ich mal ein paar Gesichter zu den Nicks kennengelernt.
Ich bin definitiv bei evt. Nachfolgeveranstaltungen wieder dabei (allerdings mit besseren Klamotten, Bbbrrrr!).

Besonderen Dank an Jan für Organisation und Stadionaale (Lecker!), Dirk und Achim für Unterschlupf, Plausch und das abschließende eiskalte Bierchen sowie Buhnenkollege Klaus für Tips und Unterstützung.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

@basslawine

wie du das ausgehalten hast mit den Klamotten...

habe mir wirklich Sorgen gemacht das die Finger bei dir vorn abfrieren...

und das 8std lang ?? #t#d

da hätte ich nachher ne Pulle whiskey gebraucht um wieder warm zu werden 

Grüsse #h


----------



## angelnmike (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Nu mal nicht so weich sein.Brandungsangeln ist halt kein "schön Wetter" angeln.Aber mal im ernst,das war echt saukalt.Und beim nächsten Cup sind wir "Dittschies"natürlich wieder dabei.Dirk denkst Du dran ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen Rolle einzustellen,ich bin doch schon so gespannt.


----------



## basslawine (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Genau!!!

grenzwertig waren eigentlich nur gelegentlich die Füsse, wenn man zu lange dumm rumgestanden hat und die Flossen, wenn sie beim Kraut abnesteln oder würmer aufziehen nass geworden sind.
Dann Raucherhände in Kombination mit dem eisigen Ostwind....., Junge Junge!!!

mehr gestört hat einfach das zwiebelprinzip aus Panzerkombi, Norwegerpulli und Jacke, was dann eher bei Preßwurst endete mit ebendieser Bewegungsfreiheit, da sind dann leichte und etwas weitere Hightech-Angelklamotten ala Team Daiwa Zweiteiler und wie die anderen hersteller alle heißen mögen doch eindeutig überlegen.

Ich hab auch schon bei Minusgraden und schneetreiben in der 0-1° warmen Ostsee gewatet und da waren die Füße nach 2 std. wirklich ab und sind erst 1,5 Std. später kurz vor Hamburg wieder aufgetaut.

gruß Marco


----------



## kerasounta (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Also ich hatte einen Pulli und ne Herbstjacke an..

ne dünne jeans und normale stiefel..

wenn ich geangelt hätte wäre ich ohne thermosachen nicht gekommen...

Jetzt weiß ich auch das ein Zelt oder Schirm Gold wert ist bei so viel Eiswind #t

wenn ich es noch schaffen sollte im Winter zu angeln werde ich vorbereitet sein ......

eure 2 teiligen Brandungsruten sahen echt gut aus...

nächstes mal nehme ich meine 2teilige Holzpeitsche mit... und die multi |sagnix


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

malzeit aki stel dir vor ich bin nach den multierollencap noch loss nach fehman gefahren und bin da noch bis 3 uhr nachts angeln gewesen im schnee sturm 

fang 4 dorsch gröste 55 cm (ich fand es nicht kalt) hi 

gruss an alle tom


----------



## kerasounta (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

das ist das Fischefangsyndrom....

wenne was fängst wird einem warm ums Herz 

wenne nur doof rumstehst und dir die KAckstelzen in den Bauch stehst , wie ich am Samstag is doof..

es braucht die richtige Kleidung, bei minusgraden Thermosachen und Thermoboots gegen Nässe...

in Dänemark waren 3 grad und ich habe in meinem anzug geschwitzt wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein durch die warme Kleidung



Gruß Aki

Ps: wo warste den am samstag....Richtung Süden oder Richtung Norden ? oder besser egsagt , links von Dirk oder rechts von Dirk ?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

dirk war glaub ich so zwischen buhne 29 und 20 und ich war  18 am ende das heist schon fast in heidkarte also vom parkplatz nach links

gruss tom


----------



## Wiederanfänger (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo Tom,

Dirk und ich waren in der 22.

Gruß

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kerasounta (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

wer waren die 2 jungs mit ian golds ruten?

auf der 26 glaub ich


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

sach ich ja ich war 18 hi 

gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

was mich ja gewundert hat is das ich der einzigste war der einheimisch war 
aso einem großen gruss und dakeschön an mein angelnachba frank der mir gezeigt hat wie man mit multi um geht (du hast dein fisch bei mir im eimer vergessen wen wir das neste mal zusamen angeln bekommste nin neun wider
hi 

gruss tom


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 1. Multirollen-Brandungscup 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich habe ich mal Zeit mich für die tolle Veranstaltung von Jan und Dirk zu bedanken.

Habe zwar keinen Fisch gefangen, aber dafür ein neue/ bessere Art des Brandungsangelns entdeckt.

Und was noch viel wichtiger ist, einige der Brandungsangler kennen gelernt, die hier aktiv sind.

Die Sache mit der Multirollen hat mich total begeistert.

Ich werde, falls ich die Zeit finde, definitiv Casting üben.

Und die Veranstaltungen des DMV haben vielleicht bald einen Zuschauer mehr.

Und wenn ich gut lerne, vielleicht auch einen Werfer mehr.

Auf jeden Fall gebe ich hiermit meine Anmeldung für den 2 Multirollen Brandungscup ab. Bin ich erster?

Wir sehen und in der Brandung.

Gruß an alle.

War echt klasse.

Wiederanfängen

P.S. Unsere Jugend dreht bestimmt ab, wenn Jan hier mal die Rute durchzieht. Das wird ein Highlight, dass das Inland noch nicht gesehen hat.


----------

